# TPLO surgery



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I can't give you any advice because I have not had this problem, Thank Goodness but I would like to say Hi and Welcome.

Your pup is beautiful, what is his name? I wish you all the best and will send good healing energy your way. I am sure you will get plenty of advice from members who have been through this.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome & TPLO's work...the recovery time is long, but do-able. My friends American Bulldog had one last winter and has done very well. I have plenty of stories.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Robbie had TPLO on his knee when he was two years old. Make sure you follow the post op instructions from the surgeon closely. It is important that they rest and allow the bone to knit correctly after the surgery. It does take a long time to get through recovery, and the dogs think they are good to go right after because the knee is stabilized with the metal plate, but you can't let them be active like they want. 

Robbie's recovery took longer than I expected, but he is 100% sound on that knee now.

Come back to the board for support and ask questions, there are several members here that have dogs who had TPLO surgery.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. There have been many members whose dogs have had successful surgeries. You can run a search and see what you can find until they see this thread and can reply. Good luck with your pup- he's a cutie!


----------



## b81106 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Tplo*

bodhi and i thank you for all the warm thoughts and advice!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

My senior girl had TPLO's done twice once on each knee. She did AWESOME!!!! Her first she was 8 her second 9 1/2. She never limped again! The recovery is hard, on you but if you adhere to your surgeons instructions you should be fine. 

Ours ok'd our dog swimming (not walking) at 4 weeks. If you have water available you may want to ask about that. My dog loved her swims. It kept her from getting bored out of her mind. 

You have every right to be scared. Any surgery is scary but if you have a good surgeon you should be fine. 

Let me know if you have questions. Welcome to the board. 
Ann


----------



## Kimi's dad (Apr 3, 2007)

b81106,
Gracie is just now recovered from her TPLO in December. She was right at 2 years old when it happened. I blamed myself but have been reassured it was nothing I could have prevented. I didn't know dogs could do things like rupture knee ligaments. I had never heard of TPLO surgery. We were very scared too. Pretty common amongst Golden Retrievers I've learned. My dad's 5 year old GR just had TPLO surgery last week too. Gracie's surgery went fine & we gave her just a partial dose of the sedative the vet gave us for 6 weeks as keeping her calm (since she was still an energetic 2-year old) was the most important thing BY FAR. We kept her calm & never kept her in a crate or confined her in any way, like some others suggested. The sedative took the edge off & made everything easier. We went back for the follow up 8 weeks after the surgery and were told to keep her calm & leashed on our increasing daily walks as the bone was not healing as fast as it should. We were very disappointed at the news. We're glad now that we had the extra 8 weeks as Gracie just had that 2nd follow up last week & everything looks perfect! Right at 4 months for the whole ordeal. She's definitely not as strong in her repaired leg so I'll still watch her (& probably will for many years to come) & not let her do high intensity things until both legs seem equal strength. Looking back on things we didn't really need to be scared as everything turned out fine as I'm sure your boy will too...


----------



## b81106 (Apr 19, 2010)

how were you folks able to keep you're golden happy before and after the surgery? bodhi hasn't gone under the knife yet, but since we only take him out to go to the bathroom he's been looking at us like we're punishing him! we feel so bad since he's such an active dog otherwise.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I had a 1 year old have a total hip replacement too. They will give you "the look". BE STRONG!!! We did a lot with bones, frozen kongs, and if she stayed quiet and lay down we would sit on the floor with her and watch TV. Sedatives helped too. Just enough to make them quiet not knock her out. It took a bit but Teddi got used to the routine. In her case it was a LONGER rehab than the TPLO. 

Again if the surgeon will ok swimming that helps because it helps them feel like they are doing something, they are getting tired yet not putting pressure on the leg. Swimming is the BEST rehab for TPLO. 

Ann


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bodhi!!!*

Welcome to the forum
Many people on this forum have had the TPLO surgery for their dogs.
I put TPLO in Search on here and here are all of the TPLO topics
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...archid=1283719

I posted to you in another thread you have on here, that our 11 year old Smooch, had TPLO surgery last March and has done marvelously well.
She was putting weight on her right rear leg/paw the day following surgery.
I hope this helps you. You can find her topic here:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...ad.php?t=53747


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

My older lab had TPLO surgery when she was 5. The surgery went great, but like everyone else said...recovery was very hard for an active hunting dog :-( Listen to the recovery guidelines. The doctors told us that there would be a chance that she would have to have her other leg done too in a few years......she is 11 years old now and we have not had to have a TPLO surgery yet! Thank goodness. They will probably recommend you use a glucosamine/chondroitin which would be highly recommended. Swimming is great therapy when he is ready! Hope everything goes well! Let me know if I can do anything else


----------



## jpulfs (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi, just found this post and am wondering how your boy recovered from his surgery? Our Bailey is going in for her 30 day post op check tomorrow and seems to be doing well but obviously still favours her bad leg. Did your Golden make a full recovery and how long before he was back to normal. Bailey wants to get going now, though we can't let her - and recognise the Look you mentioned, LOL!


----------



## leoandharvsmum (Jan 9, 2014)

*Harveys TPLO*

Hi my golden boy Harvey had TPLO surgery on both knees last year. He had the surgery 6 weeks apart, poor boy there were many times when I thought that he would never get better.He was so good at coping with it all and now you would never know what he went through. He is 100% sound in both knees now He charges around like a mad thing, I think he is making up for lost time. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Your boy*

Your boy will do just fine!
My female Golden Ret., Smooch, had TPLO Surgery when she was 10 years old and did beautifully.

Follow all instructions from the vet and disconnect the doorbell and block the stairs and furniture after surgery!!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-surgery-my-smooch.html?highlight=Smooch+TPLO


----------



## b81106 (Apr 19, 2010)

hello! it'll be four years in april since bodhi had his surgery and he's doing great. i want to stress to you to take the recovery period seriously. although bailey may seem like she's "all better," please take it slow. bodhi was wagging away, as goldens do, when i picked him up the day after surgery, but i didn't allow him to get back to his usual ways until 6+ months after; even then i didn't let him go full out for too long. that may seem like a long time, but i wasn't going to take any chances with my little angel. the surgeon gave me a list of exercises to follow, but i found a free booklet online that was much more detailed. you must be diligent her rehabilitation as to avoid the same fate with her other leg. it's no easy road, but they're SO worth it! here's the link to the website: Download Your Trusted Free Book to TPLO (Tibial Plateau Leveling Osteotomy) Surgery and Recovery - TopDogHealth.com. bodhi and i wish bailey a full recovery! p.s. swimming is great exercise when she's ready.


----------



## jpulfs (Feb 26, 2014)

Just wanted to thank everyone for their advice and tips. Bailey is now 6 weeks post TPLO op and doing well. I will be careful with her rehabilitation and we are both looking forward to the warmer weather when she can go swimming!!


----------



## dianamo65 (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm seeing this post late, but my Golden has had both knees done --- about 8 months apart. If you're on Facebook there's a very helpful TPLO forum ---- so much advice from everyone that has been through it. I still find it helpful even now. I hope all is well!


----------

